# SAR helicopters to be privatised



## niggle (Aug 24, 2005)

Read an article in this morning's Mail on Sunday that the UK government is to privatise the UK SAR service ie Royal Navy and Coastguard Helicopters. My view is that the accountants will interfere with a service that is dedicated to life saving and not penny pinching which will doubtless happen. 
I open this thread to you out there for your views


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Why fix what is not 'broke' - obviously a move being made for budget reasons.
All the rescue choppers and aircraft here in NZ are operated by various trusts financed by corporate sponsors through to individual donations. Some are fairly basic, while others like our Dunedin based one are high tech purpose built with all the latest gear. Most are one of an operators larger fleet - Otago Helicopters has 12 machines doing all sorts of work. Apart from flying in specialist search teams for land based searches in the aged RNZAF Iriquoi helicopters, the only major Govt input to SAR are the ocean searches (Pacific Islands to Antarctic) conducted by the RNZAF, which are usually costed against Flight Training.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Easter to ALL.
Yes Niggle I read the same article. It is amazing to think that successive governments have failed to respond to the wishes of the armed forces. The RAF and RN have been requesting new Helos for many years. They were I believe, forced into the Merlin in as much as it was a job saver and politically expedient at the time. I am sure it is a good machine but it does not do all the things that the armed forces require of it. As the article states it is to large for SAR. I am sure that there is also a certain amount of scare mongering regarding the two companies who are likely to get the contracts. There are many many pilots with both who fly in very uncertain weather to the rigs etc in the North Sea and elsewhere. It is just another failure of our Government. I rest my case.
Regards
Hawkey01 (Cloud)


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

a national disgrace kev.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Probably get bought out by Dubai Ports World.


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

I shall dare to dip my toe in the murky waters of this thread by pointing out some thngs.

I saw the article in the Mail on Sunday and wish to make this point: 

Coastguard Helicopters are contracted out to "civilian operators". This system has worked very well in the past and looks like to continue. The current contract with Bristows is due to be handed over to CHC Scotia in 2007.


Please take the report in the Mail on Sunday with a large pinch of salt this is not not new news it is just media sensationlism. (Cloud)


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

The " Mail " is read to more people in the U.K. than any other newspaper.

fred

" think about it "


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

I think it would have helped if the media had quoted the large percentage of rescue work already done by the like of Bristows at the start of the debate; like C E D , say's
they'r more interested in a dramatic story than some poor b*+"*+ hanging on to a raft


Slaite Billy


----------



## stevevincent1974 (Dec 8, 2005)

i have heard of this story before and i think it should be taken with a pinch of salt.I think this is media speculation as pointed out by (cheif engineers daughter). the navy and raf sea king fleet are serviceable until 2011 when a they are retired a suitable replacement will be sought,this is likly to be a search and rescue variant of the eh101 merlin or the tilt rotor v22 osprey designed by american firm bell.To say the merlin could not be used is unlikely the sea king and wessex before were initially designed for anti sub marine warfare (ASW) and later adapted to the search and rescue role. The merlin was designed primarily for (ASW) but will be adapted for (SAR) later in its life when the sea king fleet retires.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*UK SAR Helicopters Harmonisation Project*

Google for "UK SAR Helicopter Harmonisation Project" and there is no end of information available. 

*Examples are:*

http://www.mcga.gov.uk/c4mca/mcga-hm_coastguard/mcga-hmcg-sar/dops_-_sar_helo_harmonisation.htm

http://www.flightglobal.com/Article...05877/UK+to+unify+SAR+helicopter+service.html

http://www.flightglobal.com/Article...203467/CHC+wins+UK+SAR+contest+with+S-92.html

*Don't believe all you read in the Mail On Sunday!* (Fly)


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

So will I have to submit a financial statement before they'll come all the way out to rescue me?


----------

